# No signal-Only 2 channels



## jmacari (Apr 19, 2007)

Been a while since I've been to this forum...Anyways, I have a really weird problem occurring with my DIRECTV (been with them since 1998) Whole Home Server/receivers (2 HR21-100's). For about a week or two now, I am getting a loss of signal (code 771) on just 2 channels, 628 (NESN) and 570 (Smithsonian HD). It only happens sporadically, usually at the same time every night or early in the morning. I had a DIRECTV local installer visit the house today (I have the basic protection plan) that was scheduled thru DIRECTV tech support. My signal strength from my dish is excellent (always has been, clear line of sight path)....so he changed the ground block, ALL connectors from the dish (on the roof), and all connectors right thru the signal path to the main receiver (the one with the SWM box), he also replaced the DECA box (?)...the only thing NOT replaced was the SWM box. Everything was fine when he was done., i.e., when he first arrived, the picture on the two channels (628, 570) WAS pixelating.


Again tonight, the problem occurred with the 2 channels...code 771-loss of signal....I can almost set my watch to when it will occur every night! Channel 628 (NESN) is the local sports channel for the Boston Red Sox and the Boston Bruins...argghhhhh!!!

Anyways, I am at a loss for what is happening. The installer gave me his phone number, and said to call him back if it happens again; He assumed that there wasn't much else to try at that point.

I keep thinking that maybe it is some kind of broadcast glitch with the satellite; I am really upset with this situation, especially when my neighbor has no such problems with his FIOS equipment. I am seriously thinking about changing over to either a hard line/cable, etc.....

Any help/information would be greatly appreciated......


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Someone much more tech experienced than I will probably have a better answer, but I also had the same problem on only 1 DVR out of 3. The DTV repair tech replaced my SWiM. No problems since.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

jmacari said:


> Been a while since I've been to this forum...Anyways, I have a really weird problem occurring with my DIRECTV (been with them since 1998) Whole Home Server/receivers (2 HR21-100's). For about a week or two now, I am getting a loss of signal (code 771) on just 2 channels, 628 (NESN) and 570 (Smithsonian HD). It only happens sporadically, usually at the same time every night or early in the morning. I had a DIRECTV local installer visit the house today (I have the basic protection plan) that was scheduled thru DIRECTV tech support. My signal strength from my dish is excellent (always has been, clear line of sight path)....so he changed the ground block, ALL connectors from the dish (on the roof), and all connectors right thru the signal path to the main receiver (the one with the SWM box), he also replaced the DECA box (?)...the only thing NOT replaced was the SWM box. Everything was fine when he was done., i.e., when he first arrived, the picture on the two channels (628, 570) WAS pixelating.
> 
> Again tonight, the problem occurred with the 2 channels...code 771-loss of signal....I can almost set my watch to when it will occur every night! Channel 628 (NESN) is the local sports channel for the Boston Red Sox and the Boston Bruins...argghhhhh!!!
> 
> ...


Both these channels are on the same transponder, 103CA TP15. What signal strength are you seeing there?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

sounds like he changed everything but the one thing he should of changed, the LNB. Most often intermitent problems like this points to a defective LNB


----------



## jmacari (Apr 19, 2007)

> Both these channels are on the same transponder, 103CA TP15. What signal strength are you seeing there?


I just checked that this morning (8:30 AM EST)....the signal strength was between 72-78 (varying)...all others were rock-steady at 95-96.....as an aside, the picture from NESN was perfect while testing.



> sounds like he changed everything but the one thing he should of changed, the LNB. Most often intermitent problems like this points to a defective LNB


Just talked to his main office; they are sending a higher-level tech out on Monday to further troubleshoot...hopefully, they come to a solution. As usual, the problem was there earlier this morning (6AM EST) and by later in the morning the picture is fine, Everything is good till evening, then during night time conditions (late night dew/moisture, etc???) the signal loss happens....

I will print this thread out for further discussion with the tech, if he needs further "incentive".
-Thanks guys!!

-Joe


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

TP15 should be the same signal strength as every other 103ca transponder. Most likely it's an LNB issue - condensation in the LNB maybe?

FYI a signal in the 70s would give you an OK picture but I suspect it is falling below that sometimes.


----------



## jmacari (Apr 19, 2007)

> FYI a signal in the 70s would give you an OK picture but I suspect it is falling below that sometimes.


Yeah, I am going to check signal later tonight when the problem usually occurs.......



> TP15 should be the same signal strength as every other 103ca transponder. Most likely it's an LNB issue - condensation in the LNB maybe?


I was thinking along the lines of condensation; it seems as though when the sun/warmth is present, there is no problem with the picture; mostly early in the morning and after sunset, the signal loss/pixilation occurs...and here in Rhode Island, nights are getting cooler....


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

What you have described sounds like a failing LNB or splitter for the swim system. It could also be a damaged cable.
Does this happen on all your tv's or just one of them?
You can check the signal on advised txp see if it's differant or the same. If all parts in the install are working your signals should be with in 2 points of each other on all units unless one of them has a very long cable run to it.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Check that low transponder using the 'signal meter' on the screen where you check signal strength. It shows a realtime view of the strength on an individual transponder. When I had a bad LNB and I'd check signals on 103ca I'd see them jump around all over the place, occasionally to 0. This wouldn't show up on the signal strength screen. If it does that's confirmation the LNB is bad.

Though even if that doesn't happen having low signals on just one transponder could still be the LNB, just not the same type of intermittent problem I had. It just seems odd to me that the guy would have done everything else but not replaced the LNB. You sure he didn't replace anything on the dish?


----------



## jmacari (Apr 19, 2007)

I lost the picture/signal on both channels in question (628, 570) at approx. 7PM (EST)...signal strength on sat 103ca/TP 15 was down to 62, hour later down to 45; at 9:30PM, it was at 0......it's almost like an LNB cant "see in the dark"......



> It just seems odd to me that the guy would have done everything else but not replaced the LNB. You sure he didn't replace anything on the dish?


No, he just changed the outgoing cable connector exiting the dish/LNB unit (and the other changes specified in my earlier post)...I watched him throughout the service call; in fact, I helped him (he would have trouble accessing my equipment racks)...I am quite "territorial" in this respect, LOL...



> It could also be a damaged cable.


Doubt it....all other sats/|TP's are reading between 95-100 consistently....

I am keeping a log of all sat/TP readings to show the service guy on Monday; hopefully he knows what he is doing...the first service tech tried/ but never got it right.....


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Almost has to be a bad LNB, I can't think of what else it could be that could take out a single transponder, or do it over a few hours like that.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

slice1900 said:


> Almost has to be a bad LNB, I can't think of what else it could be that could take out a single transponder, or do it over a few hours like that.


This has ben my thinking all along


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

That's what I said all along. I had the same issues and mine was the switch.


----------



## jmacari (Apr 19, 2007)

Just another update after several days observation-
As of this morning, same old pattern; during daylight hours, signal from sat 103ca, TP15 is approx. 95.....at dusk, signal starts to drop, by 8PM, its down to 0; in the early morning (a little after dawn), its 0, as soon as the sun gets a little higher in the sky (say, after 8AM) signal starts to rise, i.e., by 9AM it's back up to 95.....weirdest electric/data glitch I've seen in a while......


----------



## DB Stalker (Aug 22, 2013)

jmacari said:


> Just another update after several days observation-
> As of this morning, same old pattern; during daylight hours, signal from sat 103ca, TP15 is approx. 95.....at dusk, signal starts to drop, by 8PM, its down to 0; in the early morning (a little after dawn), its 0, as soon as the sun gets a little higher in the sky (say, after 8AM) signal starts to rise, i.e., by 9AM it's back up to 95.....weirdest electric/data glitch I've seen in a while......


Sounds like you've pinpointed your problem. When the service tech shows up, tell him/her that and that the last tech changed everything except the LNB.

#)


----------



## jmacari (Apr 19, 2007)

Another update after another visit by a second service person:

The person today explained that the previous serviceman didn't do the job properly...I had the guy read my spreadsheet with all the data/times of signal loss, etc; I also explained everything that has been stated here, I. e. probably a failed LNB.....So he says he wants to test the signal (mind you, it is 3:00 PM, when I know everything is gonna work ), I tell him that naturally the signal will be strong, "ITS DAYTIME!!!!"...so he agrees after testing. Next, he says it may be the cable, so he replaces the cable from dish to receiver......while I slow-burn (knowing this is all for naught).....he says to see how that works tonight, gives me his phone number so I can call him in the morning...if it doesn't work, he says he'll FINALLY change the LNB....then says it may also be the receiver......

Meanwhile, tonight, I make my daily call to DIRECTV, to vent, to complain, to let them know what's been going on (documentation/ notation on file), so that when, and if, I break my contract (after being a devoted customer since 1998), there will be no repercussions (back charges, etc) because of a total lack of service in this matter....

Sorry to vent here, but I have never dealt with so much ineptitude with something that is definitely not rocket science. Anyways, DIRECTV tech support advised me that they will be contacting me within the hour, because this situation has been elevated to a "case management event".....that sounds whimsical.....


----------



## jmacari (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh, by the way, as usually happens at this time of night (8:00 PM), channel 628, 570......771-loss of signal.....talk about "Groundhog Day".....


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry for your problems. I started having similar problems last week (771) on some channels, but it was continuous.

Looking at my sat tuner readings, several of them had a pattern like 0, 98, 0, 97, 0, 98, 0, 99. 

Tech came out Saturday, looked at the numbers and without discussion, replaced the LNB, cabling to my SWM16 and the SWM16. As he was packing up, he said 'better safe than sorry.' No problems since.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

trh said:


> Sorry for your problems. I started having similar problems last week (771) on some channels, but it was continuous.
> 
> Looking at my sat tuner readings, several of them had a pattern like 0, 98, 0, 97, 0, 98, 0, 99.
> 
> Tech came out Saturday, looked at the numbers and without discussion, replaced the LNB, cabling to my SWM16 and the SWM16. As he was packing up, he said 'better safe than sorry.' No problems since.


That pattern with a multiswitch installation is almost always a cabling problem. If you had posted your signals here, we could probably have told you exactly which cable!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

The problem most likely started because there was no drip-loop on the cables from the LNB to the SWM. One little curve around the eave, but pretty much strait to the 'top' of the SWM. When he pulled the cables off, a couple were corroded and even a post on the SWM was in bad shape. So when he re-wired it, he put a large drip loop in and relocated the SWM so it is slightly better protected under the eaves.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jmacari said:


> Another update after another visit by a second service person:
> 
> The person today explained that the previous serviceman didn't do the job properly...I had the guy read my spreadsheet with all the data/times of signal loss, etc; I also explained everything that has been stated here, I. e. probably a failed LNB.....So he says he wants to test the signal (mind you, it is 3:00 PM, when I know everything is gonna work ), I tell him that naturally the signal will be strong, "ITS DAYTIME!!!!"...so he agrees after testing. Next, he says it may be the cable, so he replaces the cable from dish to receiver......while I slow-burn (knowing this is all for naught).....he says to see how that works tonight, gives me his phone number so I can call him in the morning...if it doesn't work, he says he'll FINALLY change the LNB....then says it may also be the receiver......
> 
> ...


Any upodate? I hope they finally get you fixed, but it really sounds more liek a cabling issue than an lnb, but then At some point they should change it all just to make sure. Either way, I don't see any reason they will allow you out of your eft for all this unfortunately.

Curios have you ever gone outside and looked at your dish when this happens? and wires coming from it going into your home?


----------



## jmacari (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry about the lack of an update;

I was elevated to a "case management" scenario several days ago by DIRECTV....they scheduled a tier 3/case management serviceman to visit yesterday morning. I explained the whole scenario, i.e., 2 service visits already, etc. (as stated in previous posts)....he listened, smiled, and said "you need a new LNB". Replaced unit in 5 minutes, said previous service technicians should have done that, ran a few tests, etc. and left after verifying everything was good. And last night, no drop outs, code 771's, etc....straight 95-100 signal on every single antenna strength tests.

In hindsight, I had to take 3 mornings off to finally get this problem corrected....that does not speak well of DIRECTV customer service policies, when most posters to this thread pointed to the LNB as being the problem......

Thanks guys....


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Yep. ped48 hit it on the head in post #4. Glad to hear you're up and running now.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jmacari said:


> I just checked that this morning (8:30 AM EST)....the signal strength was between 72-78 (varying)...all others were rock-steady at 95-96.....as an aside, the picture from NESN was perfect while testing.
> 
> Just talked to his main office; they are sending a higher-level tech out on Monday to further troubleshoot...hopefully, they come to a solution. As usual, the problem was there earlier this morning (6AM EST) and by later in the morning the picture is fine, Everything is good till evening, then during night time conditions (late night dew/moisture, etc???) the signal loss happens....
> 
> ...


I'd listen to _*Peds*_ on this one. Sure sounds like a bad LNB.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jmacari said:


> Another update after another visit by a second service person:
> 
> The person today explained that the previous serviceman didn't do the job properly...I had the guy read my spreadsheet with all the data/times of signal loss, etc; I also explained everything that has been stated here, I. e. probably a failed LNB.....So he says he wants to test the signal (mind you, it is 3:00 PM, when I know everything is gonna work ), I tell him that naturally the signal will be strong, "ITS DAYTIME!!!!"...so he agrees after testing. Next, he says it may be the cable, so he replaces the cable from dish to receiver......while I slow-burn (knowing this is all for naught).....he says to see how that works tonight, gives me his phone number so I can call him in the morning...if it doesn't work, he says he'll FINALLY change the LNB....then says it may also be the receiver......
> 
> ...


I've been dealing with that "ineptitude" for years. Getting sent to the Case Management folks is a good thing. They will stick with you until your problem's fixed. It only takes a few minutes to change an LNB, by the way. I get a new one about every year.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I really should have read the whole thread before posting. :sure:

Rich


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

You get a new LNB every year? Are yours going bad that often??


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> You get a new LNB every year? Are yours going bad that often??


Just part of the service. Get an alignment too. And an oil change.

Rich


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for the update. Enjoy!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

slice1900 said:


> You get a new LNB every year? Are yours going bad that often??


Yup, I change my SWM16 and splitters probably twice a year as well.


----------

